

Skeleton app that could be deployed to mulitple PaaS without configuration? - thomasfl

Is there some skeleton webapplications written in Ruby or Java that could be deployed to multiple PaaS services like heroku, jelastic, amazon, openshift or cloudfoundry without configuration? More specifically I would like to have a skeleton Sinatra application with rake tasks for creating application and postgres instances on a number of different PaaS services. For java a set of maven tasks would do. If this doesn't exist, it would be interesting to create it and put up on github.
======
thomasfl
I feel this could give focus to what should be most important about cloud
computing; scalability, respons time, availability and pricing.

